# EVGA nForce 680i SLI 775 "Designed by NVIDIA" Mainboard Goes on Sale



## malware (Nov 9, 2006)

EVGA Corporation, one of the leading-edge 3D processor and motherboard manufacturers, announces the latest addition to its line of high-performance SLI-ready motherboards, the EVGA nForce 680i SLI. Engineered for the Enthusiast, this motherboard features the powerful NVIDIA 680i SLI MCP which is specified to run at 1333MHz front side bus(FSB) to support existing and future FSB speeds. Award winning NVIDIA overclocking tools provide a complete kit of tools giving everyone from the most veteran enthusiast to the novice overclocker the ability to unleash the hardware in their PC. Available November 8th, 2006, the EVGA nForce 680i SLI motherboard brings screaming performance and SLI power at a $299.99 retail price. 


This next generation EVGA nForce 680i SLI motherboard supports the latest Intel socket 775 Core 2 Duo Processors, and will be ready for the quad core CPU. It also boasts a third PCIe slot that can be used for new three GPU applications. Complete this with true 2x16 SLI support and it will fully deliver the cutting edge performance that enthusiasts demand. 

Products will be available starting November 8, 2006 through EVGA's network of leading E-tailers, Retailers, Systems Integrators, OEM System Manufacturers and Distributors.

New and Key features introduced on the EVGA 680i SLI motherboard:

NVIDIA 680i SLI chipset capable of extreme FSB speeds and true 2x16 SLI support
Intel Core 2 Extreme, Core 2 Quad, and Core 2 Duo support
SLI-Ready memory support for extreme DDR2 memory speeds
Third PCI Express graphics expansion slot
NVIDIA nTune performance application
NVIDIA FirstPacket technology 
NVIDIA LinkBoost technology

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 9, 2006)

looks very nice lets see if it performs as well hopefully evga will start making mobo's that are as good as there gfx cards


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 9, 2006)

Batou1986 said:


> looks very nice lets see if it performs as well hopefully evga will start making mobo's that are as good as there gfx cards



$300?!!!!  

Screw you too Nvidia.


----------



## Track (Nov 9, 2006)

only someone crazy enough to buy 2 8800s would buy this.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 9, 2006)

Some high end Asus, Abit, Intel and DFI mobos with chipsets from different manufacturers already sell for over $300, (this evga one can be found in newegg for $269 btw) so how come nVidia is to blame? 

Anyway, you think anyone willing to spend about $1,400 for two 8800GTX would feel sorry for spending about $260~270 on a good quality mobo? After all you know what they say, if you have the money to buy a car, you might as well have some change left for the gas


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 9, 2006)

true but damn all this 8800 cards dx 10 stuff makin me want it


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2006)

evga boards are not so bad, but had that ugly color combination (sea green and yellow).


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 9, 2006)

ktr said:


> evga boards are not so bad, but had that ugly color combination (sea green and yellow).



Good thing they changed the color scheme for this one, that black PCB looks really sexy


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 9, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Anyway, you think anyone willing to spend about $1,400 for two 8800GTX would feel sorry for spending about $260~270 on a good quality mobo? After all you know what they say, if you have the money to buy a car, you might as well have some change left for the gas



So this is how its justified these days?

I'm running a $110 mobo thats just as capable as the SLI-D.

Oh wait, its the same chipset. I can just close a bridge and the only thing I'm missing is a few sata ports I'll never use.  

Yeah, quality difference indeed.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2006)

Lol, Ahhhh, see since everyone has jumped on the Core 2 bandwagon, we are realizing what Intel users have had to suffer through for years... expensive mobos.  They will come out with stipped down retail versions of these boards in the $169 - $199 price range soon im sure. Patience.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 9, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> So this is how its justified these days?
> 
> I'm running a $110 mobo thats just as capable as the SLI-D.
> 
> ...



Show me a $110 mobo with a 680i chipset and three PCIe slots for graphic cards and I'm sold 

And no, this not how it's justified these days, high end $300+ mobos (and mind you this mobo is under $300) have been around for quite a long time if I remember correctly  My point is anyway, how is this nVidia's fault?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 9, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Show me a $110 mobo with a 680i chipset and three PCIe slots for graphic cards and I'm sold
> 
> And no, this not how it's justified these days, high end $300+ mobos (and mind you this mobo is under $300) have been around for quite a long time if I remember correctly  My point is anyway, how is this nVidia's fault?



Yeah, because 3x 8800GTX's are totally necessary  

Its just barely under $300...

and if They keep doing to mobos what they did to GPU's, can't wait til all the idiots are out paying $600+ for one..  

Strange, how overall computer prices have dropped dramatically, and enthusiast components.... are.... skyrocketing...?  

You can easily find a laptop for $400 now, yet mobos are breaching $300 now?  

Seriously, its the same old crap that happened to overclocking.

People are no longer trying to get that $40 CPU to smoke a $120 CPU, people are buying $180-$200 CPU's to beat a $1k CPU and calling it a comparison.  

In turn, leaving all the binning results up in the higher price range. The low end CPU's that sneak by such as the low end sempys still clock like crazy, but noone even winces anymore because OMG its 100mhz slower...



> Anyway, you think anyone willing to spend about $1,400 for two 8800GTX would feel sorry for spending about $260~270 on a good quality mobo?



Is what I replied to--- theres no QUALITY difference. My Ultra-D clocks just like an SLI-D does. Yet its $100 cheaper. Yeah, those 4 sata ports are just a bum, aren't they? I dunno, maybe that $.05 sli PCB is hard to make too 

Its gouging a market they know will pay for it.. because you all think its justified.  Its similar to the $10,000 dell deal... rofl...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 9, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Seriously, its the same old crap that happened to overclocking.
> 
> People are no longer trying to get that $40 CPU to smoke a $120 CPU, people are buying $180-$200 CPU's to beat a $1k CPU and calling it a comparison.
> 
> In turn, leaving all the binning results up in the higher price range. The low end CPU's that sneak by such as the low end sempys still clock like crazy, but noone even winces anymore because OMG its 100mhz slower...



I agree with you a 100% on this


----------



## pt (Nov 10, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> I agree with you a 100% on this



i love my 3000+ and it beats the crap out of every one of my friends p4  
cheap is good


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 4, 2007)

well i see asus mobos with a 680 chipset for 400.00 and i paid 269.99 +tax for my evga 680i and it rocks .  i also bought my EVGA 640Mb 8800 GTS for 300.00 +tax at a store and it started as a stock one and i flashed to the superclocked bios so again it rocks .  if you like no tech support and higher retail cost then buy all means by an asus i will be sitting here enjoying a real mobo with great tech support should i ever even need it   you would still rather have an asus????   what the @@@@ are you thinking?  why would go and buy an asus instead of this:shadedshu   


the evga 680i just rocks and they are even offering a cross rma for quad core/future quad core users and you still do not like it  how could you not like this board   try getting this kind of support or even a cross rma of a new revision from asus H@@@ try just getting them to give you any support without blaming your other hardware or operating system   also when you run 3dmark o6 you tell me which cpu is number one (it sure isn't an amd).     so to evga and intel i salute them


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

lordraptor1 said:


> well i see asus mobos with a 680 chipset for 400.00 and i paid 269.99 +tax for my evga 680i and it rocks .  i also bought my EVGA 640Mb 8800 GTS for 300.00 +tax at a store and it started as a stock one and i flashed to the superclocked bios so again it rocks .  if you like no tech support and higher retail cost then buy all means by an asus i will be sitting here enjoying a real mobo with great tech support should i ever even need it   you would still rather have an asus????   what the @@@@ are you thinking?  why would go and buy an asus instead of this:shadedshu
> 
> 
> the evga 680i just rocks and they are even offering a cross rma for quad core/future quad core users and you still do not like it  how could you not like this board   try getting this kind of support or even a cross rma of a new revision from asus H@@@ try just getting them to give you any support without blaming your other hardware or operating system   also when you run 3dmark o6 you tell me which cpu is number one (it sure isn't an amd).     so to evga and intel i salute them



A great who with what? lmao.. we are talking about the evga 680i sli right? great is hardly a word i would use for this paperweight of a motherboard.. i have never seen so many instability issues or random shut downs with corrupted data causing me to reformat hard drives.. several times in one month of owenrship i have had to reformat becaue of this garbage.. evga offers no real solution or fixes and the p26 bios has a tendency to leave some of the mobos completely useless and can only be rma'd... that is customer support? lol.. 5 months later and still not a fix that has actually helped? i think the mobo is garbage.. i wish i had bought an asus p5b instead. what good is sli if you cant even run? Had my first memory failure last night, can;t wait to see where that leads.. i ran at 4-4-4-12 "which i do very often" but it actually failed it this time.. never had that happen before. but i reset timings and alls well.. just strange it decided to happen now when it could of happened anytime..  evgas fixes amount to teling you to disable settings and nonsens like that.. they have actually been as bold as to tell people to disable settings that are absolutely nesessary for lan gameplay at decent speeds..lol.. anyway it'sa big joke.. i wrote evga a complaint after registering my products with them... this is it..


Complaint:
I bought your evga 680i sli mobo and it has caused me nothing but
trouble.. is this something I can look forward to from evga or should i
spend my next 2 grand i get on asus parts?

I bought your geforce 8800 video card (((which has performed very
well))) and your 680i mobo and the mobo has caused me constant grief..
it overclocks like garbage.. i need to run nearly 1.6 volts just to hit
3.4 ghz on a pentuim dual core conroe.. thats garbage.. i should be able
to get that at like 1.4 -1.5 volts max..

the bios updated fixed virtually nothing, i keep having crashes and
unexplained boot downs. your sata ports are misnumbered and your
multipliers are incorrect.. how much more gehtto can this be? is this
typical of evga products? this is the first time i bought from evga and
if this isnt fixed soon it will be the last.. and i dont buy half grade
gear for cheap prices..

I hope you guys are working on fixing these hardware and software issues
because this 680i is the biggest joke on the market right now.. i wish i
was kidding and you wish I was kidding but we both know I'm not..

I'm about to throw this piece of junk against the wall.. it'd be worth
the 220 bucks i spent on it just to have the pleasure of watching it
break into a million pieces. the mcp spp runs extremely hot by the way
and defaults to what ntune states is a critical voltage level... yea
that cant be good..

all in all I am just very disappointed. I bought something I thought was
top of the line and it turns out it's the bottom of the barrel for top
of the line prices..

But on the same note i understand new technology has it's quirks. but
you guys have had a long time now to fix these issues or issue some kind
of recall on them and nothing has been fixed as far as i can see.. this
thing is supposed to be a beast.. but it is being put to complete shame
right now in every review i read. if thats the kind of name evga wants
then I am sorry..

It took me like a solid day just to find out how to update my bios with
evga.. links were old or not valid or out of order..

all I can say is if it's fixed you keep a customer, if it's not, well
you loose one.. but not some kid who spends 50 bucks.. a man who spends
thousands. im sure gigabyte and asus wouldnt mind a new customer,
especially with that nice new striker on the market that absolutley puts
this 680i to shame..

a whole month i have been trying to work with this mobo and for a whole
month i have had to reofrmat my hard drive
(( and it's linked in raid 0 array so it takes me a very long time to
reformat)).... I have had to wipe and reformat my hd's about 5 times
this month.. no im not kidding.. this is totally ridiculous.. please
fix the problems already.. make this board what it was "supposed" to
be..

this board is definitely vista ready lol.. it's just as much garbage as
vista, im sure theyll get along very well.. i have vista, maybe my evga
items should join vista in the box of "things never to use again"?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

to which their response was:

We apologize for this particular issue. I will forward your information
to on of our techs to try to help you resolve this issue. If you have
any additional questions, please contact us at

http://evga.com/support/getSupport/.


so pretty much they know nothing...lol..

oh yea, by the way, they mispelled the word "ONE" lol.. oh boy I have faith now...lol.. also i said i had "issues" (plural) not an issue... it's almost like they thing if they dont acknowledge it , it will go away lol.. the buyers are the boogy man and evga has blankets to hide under.. I tried to rma it but i junked my box like an idiot thinking it was a quality product.. wtf was i thinking.. don't buy it unless they fix it.. if you can afford it, buy a striker extreme.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 5, 2007)

I have had a few issues with mine but thats Half the fun of building your own. Though I feel we should have no issues with a 299 mother board but most normal users won't push a 1.83 ghz to 3500 expect a few problems. D007 I assume you got that 10300+ 3d06 score by pushing it a bit? face it you have a 200 dollar cpu running faster than a 900 dollar cpu and you have a 300 dollar gpu running faster than a 600 dollar gpu all on a board with issues I would have to say you have great skills to get there. But don't worry I bitched at EVGA also 
but my real problem turned out to be windows not using my 1.2 tb hard drive space thinking it was 1.2 mb so it was cuasing hibrnation and resetting my Bios. yet I agree there are other issues I had to work around that I would expect from a 100 dollar board not from 300


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I have had a few issues with mine but thats Half the fun of building your own. Though I feel we should have no issues with a 299 mother board but most normal users won't push a 1.83 ghz to 3500 expect a few problems. D007 I assume you got that 10300+ 3d06 score by pushing it a bit? face it you have a 200 dollar cpu running faster than a 900 dollar cpu and you have a 300 dollar gpu running faster than a 600 dollar gpu all on a board with issues I would have to say you have great skills to get there. But don't worry I bitched at EVGA also
> but my real problem turned out to be windows not using my 1.2 tb hard drive space thinking it was 1.2 mb so it was cuasing hibrnation and resetting my Bios. yet I agree there are other issues I had to work around that I would expect from a 100 dollar board not from 300




Well thank you for the compliment, nice to know I'm doing decent work over here for a noob lol.. 
yours is hibernating too? i cant seem to shut that off.. i turned off that dang mode but it still comes on anyway.. wow a  1.2 tb huh? eesh lol. thats alotta junk in the trunk right there..lol.. nice.. yea i ocd it quite a bit.. it just seems like it hit's it's max to soon and it looses stability way to easy.. the corrupted data and reformats are just killing me.

ps.. score is up to 10477 now lol.. something weird happened last night after a memory failure.. it was like an invisible barrier was lifted allowing me to finally run at 3.2 ghz safely..lol.. it made no sense to me what so ever but I'm not complaining.. maybe the board is adjusting.. like a new house setting into place lol. yea right..

anyone recommend the best thermal paste available? i want to reset my cpu.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 5, 2007)

D007 said:


> A great who with what? lmao.. we are talking about the evga 680i sli right? great is hardly a word i would use for this paperweight of a motherboard.. i have never seen so many instability issues or random shut downs with corrupted data causing me to reformat hard drives.. several times in one month of owenrship i have had to reformat becaue of this garbage.. evga offers no real solution or fixes and the p26 bios has a tendency to leave some of the mobos completely useless and can only be rma'd... that is customer support? lol.. 5 months later and still not a fix that has actually helped? i think the mobo is garbage.. i wish i had bought an asus p5b instead. what good is sli if you cant even run? Had my first memory failure last night, can;t wait to see where that leads.. i ran at 4-4-4-12 "which i do very often" but it actually failed it this time.. never had that happen before. but i reset timings and alls well.. just strange it decided to happen now when it could of happened anytime..  evgas fixes amount to teling you to disable settings and nonsens like that.. they have actually been as bold as to tell people to disable settings that are absolutely nesessary for lan gameplay at decent speeds..lol.. anyway it'sa big joke.. i wrote evga a complaint after registering my products with them... this is it..
> 
> 
> Complaint:
> ...



 are you daffy?  this board is greatare you using the 2 sata ports that hang off the side of the board or the four that are side by side?  i am not running raid but it has been discussed elswhere to use the 2 sata ports that hang off teh board (90 degree plug on board).  i am not the only one without issues of any kind why not post a topic in the motherboard section of the evga forums and see if a meber can help you?,  if you had a post there you might actually find someone that has had the same issue and has a fix , still don't like it maybe you should sell it to me for $50.00  (you said it did not work anyway) i am real sorry you do not like the board, but if you want to hear about bad boards asus is the cream of the crop of these.  i had a p5nsli for a year and it never worked stable stock, the only tech support i got was the it is not or board, it is your other hardware, it is your operating system excuses.  all of this after having to call them because they did not return e-mails, and then being put on hold for 20 minutes long distance for these excuses i will be the first to say that evga is slow at e-mail returns and you do get put on hold for a bit, but you do get supprot and not just excuses.  some like this board and some do not, i like mine and it has been flawless better than the year i spent with the asus board, i would chalk the asus up as luck of the draw but i had been through 3 different models of asus mobo and the out of those 3 none worked, i picked up a 370 socket p3 from a garage sale the other day (i just wanted the monitor 14" lcd) and i figured the monitor was bad because i paid .50 for the whole thing.  turns out it was an old high school libray computer that had been on a domain and could not be used as is.  (to bad it had xp pro on it ) i wiped the hard drive installed xp home and now it works except for it bsods when you try to install any software at all which is either a memory issue, or something with the 10 gig hard drive, bad thing is that i had a 200 gig hard drive i could put on it but it is not compatible (according to numerous sources 168 Gb is max size supported ) , one of these sources is the asus forums.  i like my 680i it works great and i will  as long as i have it, peace out


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

lordraptor1 said:


> are you daffy?  this board is greatare you using the 2 sata ports that hang off the side of the board or the four that are side by side?  i am not running raid but it has been discussed elswhere to use the 2 sata ports that hang off teh board (90 degree plug on board).  i am not the only one without issues of any kind why not post a topic in the motherboard section of the evga forums and see if a meber can help you?,  if you had a post there you might actually find someone that has had the same issue and has a fix , still don't like it maybe you should sell it to me for $50.00  (you said it did not work anyway) i am real sorry you do not like the board, but if you want to hear about bad boards asus is the cream of the crop of these.  i had a p5nsli for a year and it never worked stable stock, the only tech support i got was the it is not or board, it is your other hardware, it is your operating system excuses.  all of this after having to call them because they did not return e-mails, and then being put on hold for 20 minutes long distance for these excuses i will be the first to say that evga is slow at e-mail returns and you do get put on hold for a bit, but you do get supprot and not just excuses.  some like this board and some do not, i like mine and it has been flawless better than the year i spent with the asus board, i would chalk the asus up as luck of the draw but i had been through 3 different models of asus mobo and the out of those 3 none worked, i picked up a 370 socket p3 from a garage sale the other day (i just wanted the monitor 14" lcd) and i figured the monitor was bad because i paid .50 for the whole thing.  turns out it was an old high school libray computer that had been on a domain and could not be used as is.  (to bad it had xp pro on it ) i wiped the hard drive installed xp home and now it works except for it bsods when you try to install any software at all which is either a memory issue, or something with the 10 gig hard drive, bad thing is that i had a 200 gig hard drive i could put on it but it is not compatible (according to numerous sources 168 Gb is max size supported ) , one of these sources is the asus forums.  i like my 680i it works great and i will  as long as i have it, peace out



yep im using ports along the side..  the other ports "if you looked at them" are numbered incorrectly for this "high end" board lol.. the dang ports dont even line up to be what their supposed to be.. thats just straight up ghetto.. it tells you from looking at the mobo you are in like port 4 but it says in bios your like in port 5... it's wrong.. the multipliers in bios are wrong.. the mcp spp voltage default to high and runs critical voltage.. memory and data corruption, loss of memory sticks all together.. reformats.. i think your the daffy one my friend.. i know what I've been going through lol.. It "can be a great board" but as is, I'd much rather have a striker..lol.. but who wouldn't.. fact is.. i get way to much data corruption and i ran memtest for a whole friggin night , over 1000% completion.. no memory errors.. it's the mobo.. no question.. maybe your having better luck but I'm not satisfied.. daffy is a term best used with your friends by the way.. your humor in regards to my constant headaches and problems is not appreciated.. sell it for 50 bucks is not funny to me after investing all the time and money into this system just to watch it corrupt data on me.. how about i sell you for 50 bucks?  funny?  lol.. see my point?
 I appologise if that was a bit blunt but I am not in a good mood about this and humor evades me in regards to the terrible back pain im having now from working on my computer all the time..


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 5, 2007)

D007 said:


> yep im using ports along the side..  the other ports "if you looked at them" are numbered incorrectly for this "high end" board lol.. the dang ports dont even line up to be what their supposed to be.. thats just straight up ghetto.. it tells you from looking at the mobo you are in like port 4 but it says in bios your like in port 5... it's wrong.. the multipliers in bios are wrong.. the mcp spp voltage default to high and runs critical voltage.. memory and data corruption, loss of memory sticks all together.. reformats.. i think your the daffy one my friend.. i know what I've been going through lol.. It "can be a great board" but as is, I'd much rather have a striker..lol.. but who wouldn't.. fact is.. i get way to much data corruption and i ran memtest for a whole friggin night , over 1000% completion.. no memory errors.. it's the mobo.. no question.. maybe your having better luck but I'm not satisfied.. daffy is a term best used with your friends by the way.. your humor in regards to my constant headaches and problems is not appreciated.. sell it for 50 bucks is not funny to me after investing all the time and money into this system just to watch it corrupt data on me.. how about i sell you for 50 bucks?  funny?  lol.. see my point?
> I appologise if that was a bit blunt but I am not in a good mood about this and humor evades me in regards to the terrible back pain im having now from working on my computer all the time..




if you want headaches pay 400.00 for an asus stryker and you will see waht i mean by headaches especially when it comes to tech support.  what bios revision are you using?  you mentioned data corruption (which that issue was adressed in the p23 bios update).  if you want someone to try and help you with it send me an e-mail and i will try and help but if all you want to do is bash this board and praise the asus crap do it on the asus forums in the stryker section.  better yet read the ongoing issues of the stryker straigth from the users of them on the asus forums (growing list i might add).  i would like to help and i am sure if you post on teh evga forums someone there would be more than willing to help you out as well.


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

im running the p26 bios, some things have helped stabilise the system like removing ntune after reformatting again. im goign to go remove the network access manager too, i hear that causes issues.. my core multiplier would default to 7 from 8 for some reason but that just stopped happening for some reason, maybe the bios update fixed it.. i took my whole computer apart again and rewired it using all sata ports and the other power connections "not the standard 12 v connections to the hd's" seems to of improved stability alot.. maybe the sata cables arent having a good connection.. their metal clip ins so idk why that would be lol.. but i actually found one unconnected one day for no apparent reason.. thats what made me decide to rewire it again and make sure they have minimal flex and a nice straight run to the ports. i think it really may of solved the problem with corruption but im waiting to see now..and no that wasnt what caused the corrution this whole time. but it may of contributed to the last time.. I personally believe it was ntune. it just seems like everything is connecting so much easier now.. like the bios loads way faster and windows bar only goes across 3 times as opposed to the 6 it use to do.. it's like turbo in some cases now and my overclocking has been steadily improving since the bios and removing ntune after my last reformat. i just hope i dont get that corruption again.. i cant stand to reformat again.. if i am corruption free after this rewire job then i am pretty much problem free.. im not using the high end ram and i relaxed my memory settings to 5-5-5-18 which is stock for my memory.. things just seem to of like clicked in place.. doing much better tonight.. dare I say "it may be a great board afterall"? 

oh no, not yet..lol.. let me go a couple weeks with no data corruption and I'll say it.. but still one hell of a rocky beginning and the sata ports are still misnumbered..lol.. its silly yes but none the less it should be right.. my cd/dvd is in the last port but it says its in like port 3 or something. and no i dont mean it's in the top mobo sata port ( not the ones on the side) that would make it port 3 (port 1 primary to be technical) the side ports are listed as 0 primary and 0 secondary. im in the very bottom  port and it puts me in 3 or 4.. i forget.. but it's wrong..lol..  ok off i got to remove network acess manager..


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 6, 2007)

D007 said:


> im running the p26 bios, some things have helped stabilise the system like removing ntune after reformatting again. im goign to go remove the network access manager too, i hear that causes issues.. my core multiplier would default to 7 from 8 for some reason but that just stopped happening for some reason, maybe the bios update fixed it.. i took my whole computer apart again and rewired it using all sata ports and the other power connections "not the standard 12 v connections to the hd's" seems to of improved stability alot.. maybe the sata cables arent having a good connection.. their metal clip ins so idk why that would be lol.. but i actually found one unconnected one day for no apparent reason.. thats what made me decide to rewire it again and make sure they have minimal flex and a nice straight run to the ports. i think it really may of solved the problem with corruption but im waiting to see now..and no that wasnt what caused the corrution this whole time. but it may of contributed to the last time.. I personally believe it was ntune. it just seems like everything is connecting so much easier now.. like the bios loads way faster and windows bar only goes across 3 times as opposed to the 6 it use to do.. it's like turbo in some cases now and my overclocking has been steadily improving since the bios and removing ntune after my last reformat. i just hope i dont get that corruption again.. i cant stand to reformat again.. if i am corruption free after this rewire job then i am pretty much problem free.. im not using the high end ram and i relaxed my memory settings to 5-5-5-18 which is stock for my memory.. things just seem to of like clicked in place.. doing much better tonight.. dare I say "it may be a great board afterall"?
> 
> oh no, not yet..lol.. let me go a couple weeks with no data corruption and I'll say it.. but still one hell of a rocky beginning and the sata ports are still misnumbered..lol.. its silly yes but none the less it should be right.. my cd/dvd is in the last port but it says its in like port 3 or something. and no i dont mean it's in the top mobo sata port ( not the ones on the side) that would make it port 3 (port 1 primary to be technical) the side ports are listed as 0 primary and 0 secondary. im in the very bottom  port and it puts me in 3 or 4.. i forget.. but it's wrong..lol..  ok off i got to remove network acess manager..





yes the network manager needs to be removed, i never installed it or ntune and i have had no issues, i do not have metal clip in sata cables in use but they are plugged in good.  uninstall nam and that will definately help also make sure one of the ethernet ports is disabled if you ar not using them both.  as i said i never installed nam or ntune and i have been fine, i started with p23 and flashed through the rest and i still have no issues.  if you need anything else you can contact me by e-mail or just visit the evga forums and post a thread with the assistance you need and someone will most likell be able to help you there, including evga tech support.  i am running ide dvd rom, and i use nvidia pure vidio as my decoder.


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well i had everything set and it seemed to be running perfectly.. again.. i ran memtest for 1000% overnight and had no errors.. played age of empires for 3 rounds and on the 3rd round all of a sudden bam.. physical memory dump.. corruption city.. the file name in the memory dump.. oh yea , you guessed it "NV4" hmm i wonder what NV could stand for lol.... friggin nvidia issues again.. but i suppose maybe the card is to high.. but a memory dump? is that standard? lol.. max temp  60c under 100% load.. maybe 660 core and 920 memory on the video card is too much? i ran it like this every single time in 3d mark 06 the full version and never ran into problems, tested it over and over in memtest no problems.. im out of answers and really i dont even know what questions to ask anymore..


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 6, 2007)

is it the nvlddmkm error?  if so check out this link it may be of some helphttp://www.evga.com/community/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30734


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

all i remember seeing was the name NV4 i dont recalll seeing a name like the one your talking about.. but i'll check the link anyway, thanx.  it was an error code "STOP 000 blah blah blah blah..." lol..


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 6, 2007)

it is an nvidia thing causing windows to do a memory dump.  there are many "nv errors that have been discussed. the one in my previous post, nv4 something, and so on.  i would recommend searching the evga forums, and posting a thread there as well.  maybe someone there has had or does have tha same issue and maybe someone there has or had posted on this.  maybe someone there has or has had a fix for this.


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

lordraptor1 said:


> it is an nvidia thing causing windows to do a memory dump.  there are many "nv errors that have been discussed. the one in my previous post, nv4 something, and so on.  i would recommend searching the evga forums, and posting a thread there as well.  maybe someone there has had or does have tha same issue and maybe someone there has or had posted on this.  maybe someone there has or has had a fix for this.



this issue goes back 4 years ago in google.. that doesnt make sense to me.. makes me think it must be an error on my side.. but i cant see it.. that doesnt make any sene.. this system is so stable right now and it runs so smoothe.. plays games flawlessly.. until the screen of death.. I have posted several times on evga forums but their all bull answers.. people say dumb crap like "take out your sound card" or "disable hyper threading" thats not a fix, thats a workaround and thats a garbage answer form people trying to pass the issues down the line with laziness.. I haven't gotten a response from any moderators of that site and i have posted about 10 times..


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 6, 2007)

i came across somethigon the evga forums about one nv error being caused by memory degradation and that nvidia and evga were working on it.  is your ram 800 Mhz or is it higher? there were a lot of people with nv bsod using the higher end modules, do you have any 800 mhz modules?  i am using corsair twin2x2048 6400-c4's SLI enabled cpu max oc setting and the timings are 4-4-4-12-1t and all is well with them,  you might even contact jacob on the evga forums (he is a tech and maybe he will have some answers for you, or maybe some ideas.  just make sure you let him know the exact error message that causes the bsod.


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

lordraptor1 said:


> i came across somethigon the evga forums about one nv error being caused by memory degradation and that nvidia and evga were working on it.  is your ram 800 Mhz or is it higher? there were a lot of people with nv bsod using the higher end modules, do you have any 800 mhz modules?  i am using corsair twin2x2048 6400-c4's SLI enabled cpu max oc setting and the timings are 4-4-4-12-1t and all is well with them,  you might even contact jacob on the evga forums (he is a tech and maybe he will have some answers for you, or maybe some ideas.  just make sure you let him know the exact error message that causes the bsod.



 im using 800 ddrs.. 2 1 gb ones.. at 800 and 1.85 volts.. nothing at all pushing the limits in anyway what so ever there.. well to get that mesage again im going to have to memory dump again lol.. i'd rather not..


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 6, 2007)

i have read that it could be a driver issue, do you have the latest driver?  i think it is 97.95, there is also a beta driver from 3d guru.  it is really confusing i have not had a single issue with anything yet others have.  if you receive the bsod again write down what causes it and i will look around and see if i can find something out for you , also send an e-mail to jacob on the evga forums and see what he says.


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

will do raptor.. i relaxed my core and memory 10 points each on my video card in hopes it helps.. i uninstalled everythign nvidia and reinstalled everything" except ntune and network access manager" i installed the new driver also.. im holding my breath.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Apr 6, 2007)

sounds good let me know if you have anymore issues.  if so i will see what i can turn up for you if i cannot figure it out myself


----------



## D007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Will do Raptor, Thanks for the info . Happy easter all..


----------

